# Reverb Pedals - Considerations



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking to maybe add a reverb pedal to the board. Any considerations from the peeps here?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm not super huge on it either, but have a Line 6 Verbzilla that does have some very nice sounds in it, and afaik is fairly widely respected.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You can't really go wrong with a EHX Holy Grail.


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

+1 on the holy grail, wish I had never sold mine, probly gonna pick up another when i've got the cash


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What about the Digitech Hardwire model?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hardwire are really nice. Good sound and many choices of verb. A bit expensive but build like a tank!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I have two Boss reverb pedals, the RV-5, which has spring, hall, plate, gated, room and modulated reverbs and the FRV-1, which is modeled on the Fender tube reverb tanks from the 60's. 

Both work great. The Fender reverb has a much drippier sound - great for the spy and surf music I use it for. The RV-5 is great for all round reverb.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What about the Digitech Hardwire model?


I just bought a Digitech Hardwire off the gear page, should be arriving here by the end of the week. Once I spend the weekend with it Ill post a review and let you guys know what I think.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

I prefer the EHX holier grail. I really like mine. The only tuing i dont like about it is that it takes up quite a chunk of real estate on the pedalboard (about two normal pedals) so im currently in the process of trying to make a clone of it that i can put in a smaller body


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I love my EHX Holy Grail. But noise can sometimes be an issue depending on your power supply. I picked up a Digitech Hardwire Reverb and love it. It's quiet, versatile. Does the job of adding some dimension just fine. I usually just keep it on Spring Reverb.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i have an EHX holy grail. big box version.

it sounds nice, but not very versatile. goes from too little to too much reverb too quickly.

I'll be selling mine off shortly and getting a hardwire RV-7. tried one the other day and it was fantastic.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought for the $ value I couldn't go wrong with a T-Rex tone bug. I bought one and still feel that way


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Holy Grail Plus. I used to think it was a nice pedal. I put it back in the box after I got the Strymon Blue Sky Reverberator. You can't really compare the two. The Blue Sky is so much nicer its in a totally different class.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

Digitech Digiverb, cheap and dirty. Just like a good date.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Reverb is essentially a post-production effect. It should come as far down the signal path as possible. Consequently, even though I own stuff that generates a decent digital reverb, I am skittish about placing any of it before the amp. Ideally, you stick it in the FX loop such that the only things after it are the amp and speakers. And even there, it can be touch and go, especially if you aim for power-stage distortion.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's a interessing article about using reverb here: Gilmourish » Reverb – good or bad?


----------



## cunkhead (Feb 28, 2011)

check out this one:
YouTube - TC Electronic Hall of Fame Reverb


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For some reason and it's not deliberate, most of the conventional amps I've owned have had reverb. The ones that didn't (Marshalls) I've just let the FOH sound guy add some reverb at the board. It was hard to beat a Yamaha Rev 7 back n the day.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Neunaber Wet reverb if you have the dough, modded BYOC Reverb if you don't.


----------



## Adrian (Sep 27, 2010)

I second the line 6 verbzilla. Its got a ton of different types of reverbs including spring and plate, and has the wonder shimmering Octo-reverb, which is great special effect for playing some tunes. I don't know what I'd do without it. The verbzilla also adds into the overall fullness/distortion effect when playing, and makes transitions between chords smoother.

Adrian


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I got sent one of those when I was beta-testing the Tonecore line. Unfortunately, the module never worked, so it sits gathering dust. Fortunately, I'm beta-testing something else from them that includes all the Verbzilla sounds. So I'm finally catching up to where I should have been 5 ears ago, and yeah they're quite nice. Behringer makes a clone of the Verbzilla, and about a half-dozen other Tonecores.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm personally getting tired of pedals that try to do too much, give me one great sound and 2-3 big knobs that I can easily tweak with my feet and i'm happy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Me too, but give me enough space between those 3 knobs that I can install some toggle switches!! kkjuw


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

My spring went on my amp(Don't ask) found a Boss FDR-1 second-hand locally. Got the verb I wanted + a little vibrato to boot! Nice gain boost for a crunchy solo.
But I bought it for the reverb, which it does well.


----------



## Mosser (Mar 29, 2011)

They Strymon Blue Sky will blow your mind.


----------

